# [SOLVED] ps3 not showing up on t.v.



## makepa8

After taking my ps3 to a friends house to play it, i come home plug it in to the tv (where it was previously) turn it on put in on the correct input and nothing shows...i tried 3 different hdmi inputs(with the hdmi cable) and even used the av cables but still nothing shows up on the tv no sound and no picture???? please help brand new ps3 i got it for christmas!:sigh:


----------



## bwolfje

*Re: ps3 not showing up on t.v.*

Hello,

You could connect the ps3 via the Av cables and then hold down the power button for a few seconds untill you hear some beeps.

This resets the video settings as it maybe corrupted do to the other tv.

After the reset you should be able to get video via the AV cables.

If it does not work out let us know and we will try to help you out further.

Also, did the ps3 bump into anything or moved arround a lot when you traveled with it ?


----------



## makepa8

*Re: ps3 not showing up on t.v.*

THANK YOU SO MUCH IT WORKED!!!!!!!
NOW IS IT A GOOD IDEA TO TAKE IT TO A FRIENDS HOUSE AGAIN??? WILL I HAVE TO DO THIS OVER??? OR IS THERE ANYWAY TO PREVENT "CORRUPTION"?

the ps3 may have bumped into something but i carry it in a lap top case and try to take very good care of it.

One more question, now from here can i hook the hdmi cables back up???

THANKS AGAIN!!!!


----------



## bwolfje

Hi,

yes you can reconnect the Hdmi cable.

Then 2 things can happen:

1. itll get into hdmi mode automatically so switch your tv to hdmi input and press ok to confirm the use of it.

2. it does not want to go into hdmi mode and you will have to set it yourself via the systems menu under video settings.

You can off course take it to your friends house, just make sure before turning it off and disconnecting it under the system menu -> video settings , to set it back to the settings your tv can handle.

For example your friend has and full hd tv, this will set the settings to 1080P and your tv is hd ready and cant handle 1080p, so you would have to set it to 480p for example to let it work on your tv.

Or off course you can use the above method again.


----------



## makepa8

Thank You Again, you have been a great help, i REALLY APPRECIATE IT!!!!!!ray:


----------



## bwolfje

your welcome,

If you have any questions or problems again just post them up.


----------



## eddie76

welll, i tried the reset option by holding down the power button and getting 4 beeps, but nothing happend. this really fustrating. i used every cable connection option to get some results. i need some serious help. i spent a full day turning the system on and off, plus the reset option, NOTHING. the controler isnt event connecting as well.


----------



## DBrooks21

Please can someone help me. My ps3 will not display on my television. It just shows a black screen and display nothing at all. I really don't want to call Customer Service, but I have tried literally every solution that anyone has given me. Thank you and please reply quickly.


----------



## bwsealirl

Hi DBrooks21, 

Is there sound when you turn on the console and what input method are you trying to use? (HDMI, Component etc. )


----------



## DBrooks21

There is no sound when I turn it on. The input method I am using is A/V Multi Out. The red, white, and yellow cords. Or is this technically the component? Well I am using it on an Emerson television. I have been the same television ever since I first purchased the PS3. SO it isn't a problem with the HDMI input. Oh and I don't know if my warranty has expired on it or not or if even if I got one in the first place.


----------

